# Alternate round of Golf Thursday 28th March 2013



## MKDave (Mar 25, 2013)

Due to the cancellation of Woburn, and me having a day booked off from work just wondered if anyone was up for meeting to play somewhere where the course is open and playable.

I'm based in Milton Keynes but appreciate I'd need to drive away from here to get a round in. Anywhere in the 90 minute proximity I'd be happy to play and see some of your faces.


----------



## Val (Mar 25, 2013)

I will watch with interest, Im staying in Huntingdon so happy to consider a wee bit travel for somewhere reasonable.


----------



## scratch (Mar 25, 2013)

Valentino said:



			I will watch with interest, Im staying in Huntingdon so happy to consider a wee bit travel for somewhere reasonable.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure where everyone is based but a little jaunt across to the Norfolk coast might be your best option, Hunstanton or Brancaster? Probably somewhere around the 90 minute mark if you are anywhere east of Woburn.


----------



## Val (Mar 25, 2013)

scratch said:



			Not sure where everyone is based but a little jaunt across to the Norfolk coast might be your best option, Hunstanton or Brancaster? Probably somewhere around the 90 minute mark if you are anywhere east of Woburn.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for that


----------



## MKDave (Mar 25, 2013)

Valentino said:



			I will watch with interest, Im staying in Huntingdon so happy to consider a wee bit travel for somewhere reasonable.
		
Click to expand...

My dads from that neck of the woods. That would certainly be within range! I'll have a look for courses round there, unless we get some more suggestions


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 25, 2013)

i would suggest king lynn, if the weather has been kind


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 25, 2013)

scratch said:



			Not sure where everyone is based but a little jaunt across to the Norfolk coast might be your best option, Hunstanton or Brancaster? Probably somewhere around the 90 minute mark if you are anywhere east of Woburn.
		
Click to expand...

I just rang Hunstanton, the snow has gone and they are OPEN, however cold and windy, I believe Hunstanton is a two ball course.  I can't make Thursday but 18 on Weds is a possibility.


----------



## MKDave (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm only free for the Thursday but good to hear its open


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 25, 2013)

Kings Lynn is a little closer, my dad played there last year. it knocked his socks of, he said the course was magnificen. he lives next door to hunstanton gc for 6  months a year but would choose Lynn over it


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 25, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			i would suggest king lynn, if the weather has been kind
		
Click to expand...

Just rang KL Pro Shop, they are OPEN, on weds the first available tee time is 14:15.  Not sure about thursday


----------



## MKDave (Mar 25, 2013)

will do some digging after I get back from work about 4pm, need to speak to the old man see what he wants to do


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 25, 2013)

I am not at work Thursday so anyone fancying a knock is more than welcome to come to my place. It is open on proper tees and main greens. Â£15 with a member. Spalding golf club


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 25, 2013)

Valentino said:



			I will watch with interest, Im staying in Huntingdon so happy to consider a wee bit travel for somewhere reasonable.
		
Click to expand...

Huntingdon is less than an hour from me place.


----------



## Val (Mar 25, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			I am not at work Thursday so anyone fancying a knock is more than welcome to come to my place. It is open on proper tees and main greens. Â£15 with a member. Spalding golf club
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, I would like to take you up on this if it's ok and if you're happy at playing around 10.30am?


----------



## MKDave (Mar 25, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Huntingdon is less than an hour from me place.
		
Click to expand...

Is this an offer to be treated to a hack at your place then? 1 hour 45 from me but looks good


----------



## MKDave (Mar 25, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Thanks for that, I would like to take you up on this if it's ok and if you're happy at playing around 10.30am?
		
Click to expand...

Me and My old man would be up for this (need to check with him first) that makes up a 4 ball?


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 25, 2013)

MKDave said:



			Me and My old man would be up for this (need to check with him first) that makes up a 4 ball?
		
Click to expand...

As long as mother nature keeps on our side then it all sounds good with me. 4-ball sorted.....:thup:

We just need to be off before the 11:00 roll up goes out. I have checked the diary but nothing on so looks good. I will jsut double check with work tonight.


----------



## Val (Mar 25, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			As long as mother nature keeps on our side then it all sounds good with me. 4-ball sorted.....:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that pal :thup:


----------



## fundy (Mar 25, 2013)

Have fun guys 

Dave, do you want the trolley still? If so let me know, you're more than welcome as long as I get it back that night.

Wouldve joined you but still a bit under the weather so happy to wait to the weekend (or beyond) to get back out there


----------



## Fozzie (Mar 25, 2013)

I posted on the original thread about Northwood GC in Middlesex being open. Personally I love links golf & would recommend both Princes or Frinton.


----------



## Fish (Mar 25, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			As long as mother nature keeps on our side then it all sounds good with me. 4-ball sorted.....:thup:

We just need to be off before the 11:00 roll up goes out. I have checked the diary but nothing on so looks good. I will jsut double check with work tonight.
		
Click to expand...

How about 2 x 3-Balls


----------



## MKDave (Mar 25, 2013)

Fish said:



			How about 2 x 3-Balls 

Click to expand...

Fish my old man doesn't sound keen so only 3 of us potentially, Fishy makes 4? Unless you had a plus one? I'm still in for this


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 25, 2013)

watch Fish's dodgy handicap though, I wouldnt have any side bets with him 

good to see something alternate sorted. Gotta love this place sometimes :thup:


----------



## Fish (Mar 25, 2013)

MKDave said:



			Fish my old man doesn't sound keen so only 3 of us potentially, Fishy makes 4? Unless you had a plus one? I'm still in for this 

Click to expand...

Full_Throttle was interested also who pointed me in this direction.

See if he surfaces.....


----------



## Fish (Mar 25, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			watch Fish's dodgy handicap though, I wouldnt have any side bets with him 

Click to expand...

Oi, you won't get your 10% if you damage my reputation


----------



## MKDave (Mar 25, 2013)

Fish said:



			Full_Throttle was interested also who pointed me in this direction.

See if he surfaces.....
		
Click to expand...

Could be a nice little turnout, I'll see if I can persuade ye old man if we need to make numbers up


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 25, 2013)

count me in, if there is room


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 25, 2013)

Too far for me guys


----------



## myoung19 (Mar 25, 2013)

I am tempted to play if there is still space - however if I do MKDave will need to borrow a trolley.

Let me know the final position re numbers and start time. I was playing Wednesday as well so guess I should at least play one round from the three I had planned.


----------



## fundy (Mar 25, 2013)

myoung19 said:



			I am tempted to play if there is still space - however if I do MKDave will need to borrow a trolley.

Let me know the final position re numbers and start time. I was playing Wednesday as well so guess I should at least play one round from the three I had planned.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Mark

did post earlier if Dave needs my leccy trolley then hes more than welcome (as long as get it back that night) so dont let him nick yours if you want to play!


----------



## MKDave (Mar 26, 2013)

fundy said:



			Hi Mark

did post earlier if Dave needs my leccy trolley then hes more than welcome (as long as get it back that night) so dont let him nick yours if you want to play!
		
Click to expand...

Ha was just about to reply to you Steve saying I wouldn't be needing it as Dad had go off the idea, looks like I now need that beauty on charge  and yeah I'll drop it back off after golf, might be easier to meet at Zinga though afterwards


----------



## MKDave (Mar 26, 2013)

So looks like we have 2 x 3 balls
*MadAdey, Valentino, MKDave, Fish, Full_Throttle and MYoung19*


----------



## Fish (Mar 26, 2013)

MKDave said:



			So looks like we have 2 x 3 balls
*MadAdey, Valentino, MKDave, Fish, Full_Throttle and MYoung19*

Click to expand...

Would be nice to have another 2 and make 2 x 4-Balls up, come peeps


----------



## MKDave (Mar 26, 2013)

Fish said:



			Would be nice to have another 2 and make 2 x 4-Balls up, come peeps 

Click to expand...

I agree!!! Plus the more competitors the lower the chance of me coming plum last.


----------



## Fish (Mar 26, 2013)

MKDave said:



			I agree!!! Plus the more competitors the lower the chance of me coming plum last.
		
Click to expand...

Nar, your OK, I'm bringing Full_Throttle :rofl:

Couldn't resist Rob


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 26, 2013)

say what you like if your driving....:blah:

I'll pay for the golf to cover the juice


----------



## Fish (Mar 26, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			say what you like if your driving....:blah:

I'll pay for the golf to cover the juice
		
Click to expand...

OK, reminder to myself, get rid of this 3 litre car.


----------



## Fozzie (Mar 26, 2013)

Where are you playing ? I haven'tcancelled my day off yet, so if it's not too far.......


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 26, 2013)

you need the engine size to carry all  the extra weight from your sweep winnings & trophies though Robin


----------



## MKDave (Mar 26, 2013)

Fozzie said:



			Where are you playing ? I haven'tcancelled my day off yet, so if it's not too far.......
		
Click to expand...

http://www.spaldinggolfclub.co.uk/the_club

About 1 hour 45 from your area


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 26, 2013)

Sounding like a good little round on the go. Obviously I can't sign everyone I though, only my 4-ball. But the more the merrier. Like I said earlier though we need to be off before 11:00 due to the roll-up. So meet at 10:00 in the clubhouse and get off at about 10:30.


----------



## Fish (Mar 26, 2013)

MKDave said:



http://www.spaldinggolfclub.co.uk/the_club

About 1 hour 45 from your area
		
Click to expand...

Only 90 miles and majority motorway by looks of it so if you drive like me, 60 minutes


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 26, 2013)

I am going to open up another thread and see how many we can get up for this.

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?52795-Thursday-morning&p=788787#post788787


----------



## myoung19 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks that sounds a plan we can drop yours back on Thursday night so should be fine. just need to confirm the meets time and I guess wait to see that it does not snow again.


----------



## MKDave (Mar 26, 2013)

myoung19 said:



			Thanks that sounds a plan we can drop yours back on Thursday night so should be fine. just need to confirm the meets time and I guess wait to see that it does not snow again.
		
Click to expand...

Dad there's a new link a shown above about this meet now


----------



## Val (Mar 26, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Sounding like a good little round on the go. Obviously I can't sign everyone I though, only my 4-ball. But the more the merrier. Like I said earlier though we need to be off before 11:00 due to the roll-up. So meet at 10:00 in the clubhouse and get off at about 10:30.
		
Click to expand...

If that is the case can you confirm what we are likely to be paying. Assume 3 at guest rate of Â£15 the 4 at normal fee of Â£35?


I'd also as assume if this is the case we will total the cost and split evenly between 7?


----------



## MKDave (Mar 26, 2013)

Valentino said:



			If that is the case can you confirm what we are likely to be paying. Assume 3 at guest rate of Â£15 the 4 at normal fee of Â£35?


I'd also as assume if this is the case we will total the cost and split evenly between 7?
		
Click to expand...

Valentino more details on the other thread; Â£24 a man for golf including a fish supper or pie and chips


----------



## Val (Mar 26, 2013)

MKDave said:



			Valentino more details on the other thread; Â£24 a man for golf including a fish supper or pie and chips
		
Click to expand...

Ive just posetd on it bud :thup:


----------

